# Novice seeks advice. DIY or reef ready tank?



## Greshman (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi all. I'm considering investing in a 75g tank and would like to eventually set up a reef tank. I'm still in research mode; however, I would really like to hear some thoughts on donig a DIY tank (i.e. setting up the internal overflow box, drilling for the plumbing, setting up plumbing & sump, etc.) versus purchasing a "reef ready" tank. 

Also, if anyone knows any good links that help my understanding of plumbing issues (i.e. PVC piping, closed loop systems, flow considerations), I would greatly appreciate it . Thanks so much for your help.

-Bill


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

I wish I could help you more with the DIY instructions. I have read threads of experienced fishkeepers having trouble drilling glass, they went through many tanks. 

If I were drilling a setup, I would have someone who definitely knows how to do it. Tanks have a bad habit of spidering once the glass cracks.

Good luck.


----------

